# Soil? need help



## masterblaster26 (Feb 7, 2008)

So i have been reading around and was under the impression i wanted to go with a soiless mix. I grabbed some at wal-mart and it contains 82% peat moss 17% perlite and 1% lime. I planted a few days ago and 2/3 are already out and about 1 in. I was recently reading and heard that some people have had problems with peat moss and it wasnt a good grow medium. anyone know? also if im going about it wrong can anyone point me in the direction of a good soil to use (preferably one you can get at wal-mart). this is my first attempt so im really unsure of a lot of things.


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 7, 2008)

??


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 7, 2008)

eh youre not going about it wrong i think you have everything right but if you want just some regular potting soil from walmart that is good to grow in search around for expert gardener  potting soil


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 7, 2008)

would you just suggest useing that when i transplant next


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 7, 2008)

yea i'd use that next time you transplant its a pretty good soil for its very low price


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 7, 2008)

im not concerned about price any type that anyone can say straigh up kicks ***


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 7, 2008)

Peat moss might give you ph problems. If you want to use soil you can mix two parts super soil with one part perlite. Super soil was the stuff to use 20 years ago. It is high in nitrogen. I grew with it for many years with no problem. When I grow in soil I usually start out my seeds in a seed starting soil in little cups and then transplant after about a week. Miracle grow makes a seed starting mixe that works well for me. I just bought the super soil and perlite at orchard supply. I have also gotten it at home depot. If you have a hydro store nearby get some fox farm ocean forest for the best results I have seen in soil. Get a cheap little moisture sensor when you get your soil, I think they are about 6 bucks or so at home depot and will help a lot. After 28 years of growing I still use one to take the guess work out of watering. I hope this helps.


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 7, 2008)

would wal-mart have any of that? wal-mart is about all we have


----------



## kasgrow (Feb 7, 2008)

I haven't been to wal mart in years. I have gotten it there before though. You could also get the organic miracle soil. Just stay away from the time release fert soils if possible.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 7, 2008)

peat ***** N as it breaks down causing PH fluctuations... if u can add more perlite or just use a 50-50 vermeculite perlite mix then youd be better off.

goodluck!


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 7, 2008)

but this has limestone as a stabalizer. n i only plan on haveing it in there a week before transplanting. thats why im lookin for somethin better


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 7, 2008)

hopefully from walmart


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 7, 2008)

I love peat moss. Thats all I use with no problems whatsoever. The lime will help keep your ph adjusted. Just add some organic nutes like bone and or blood meal etc, and your plants will be happy campers. I use Promix or Sunhinemix #4. Goodluck!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 8, 2008)

for clones its fine thats what starter plugs are, but longterm in mostly peat i wouldnt do it as it retains alot of water which can lead to rootrot and and  s ucks  N as it decomposes. as long as the water drians well then your fine.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 8, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> for clones its fine thats what starter plugs are, but longterm in mostly peat i wouldnt do it as it retains alot of water which can lead to rootrot and and s ucks N as it decomposes. as long as the water drians well then your fine.


 

Yeah ....I think I agree....to most brings bugs....BAD BUGS..:hitchair: 


and still agree some is used...


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 8, 2008)

so which soil from wal-mart would you suggest for when i transplant in a couple days?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 8, 2008)

any professional mix thats not mircle grow and make sure it has NO TIME RELEASE FERTS. go to home depot or lowes and get some mushroom compost, perlite ,vermeculite ,soiless mix and if u cant find that then use blak gold cow manure and mix it up 25% of each.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 8, 2008)

I have never had a problem with root rot or bugs with peat. The lime in the peat with keep the ph from fluctuating. My peat does stay a bit moist at times, but I like it like that because if you have to leave them unattended for a period of time, u will not have to worry about them drying out. CH


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 9, 2008)

> I use Promix or Sunhinemix #4.


Either one of these soils will work great. Promix HP(high porosity) is my fav soil and it's peat based, very light and fluffy. If you have peat based soil you just need a lil lime in it because peat is acidic. With lime you will be fine using a peat based soil.


----------



## Bent526 (Feb 9, 2008)

From what I've learned it depends on your temperature and humidity as well.  If you are growing in an environment that is somewhat dry and hot, and you can't control those factors to get them to the ideal then you are going to have to make sure you use a soil that will retain water better.  

I was growing in a Peat Moss, Perlite and Vermiculite mix (in small peat moss containers) but it was drying up really, really fast... So I switched to small 4" green plastic containers and a soil mix that also has Humus and Compost and the plants literally doubled in size in a couple days.  Sooo...

I think the lesson here is that peat probably works, but you need to make sure your environment is right.  I could be talkin out my a55 though, because I'm a growing n00b... but that's my experience thus far!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 9, 2008)

> I was growing in a Peat Moss, Perlite and Vermiculite mix (in small peat moss containers) but it was drying up really, really fast.


Add worm castings next time.


----------



## headband (Feb 9, 2008)

if you have the $$$ try to find some foxfarm oceanforest. They dont sell it at walmart, but find your local hardware store, they normally have garden things such as soil.


----------



## dankbud420 (Feb 9, 2008)

use jiffy potting mix its all organic


----------



## headband (Feb 9, 2008)

use the foxfarm line, its organic (besides- tiger blume) Im pretty much proof that this stuff is da bomb. I have never grown anything in my life, check my journal, if you wanna see some dank buds, that are my first plants.


----------



## Bent526 (Feb 9, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Add worm castings next time.



Is there a guide somewhere that gives guidelines on using worm castings?  I've been thinking of buying them for some time now -- I think when my plants outgrow my 4" pots I will mix them with the new soil.  

Thanks!


----------



## dankbud420 (Feb 10, 2008)

wallmart has magic worm bedding on sale 3lbs for .75cents stuff works good in soil use like 1/2 cup to 1 gallon soil


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 11, 2008)

so can anyone give me a name for a great soil at wal-mart. i think im gonna mix in some of that worm bedding and some perilite, once i figure out which soil to get.


----------



## headband (Feb 11, 2008)

why just not perlite
sry idk walmart soil


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 11, 2008)

> can anyone give me a name for a great soil at wal-mart.


The best you're going to get at Walmart is Miracle Grow Organic. They also carry worm castings. You have to add lime to the MG Organic though. You can try a local nursery or lowes or home depot for lime. 





> Is there a guide somewhere that gives guidelines on using worm castings?


You can use as much castings as you'd like. It loosens the soil, provides constant nutrition and won't burn your babies. I've used MG Organic and worm castings at 50/50 before with good results.


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 11, 2008)

i saw the MG organic there didnt say anything about time release nutes so i think i might go with that, i just really dont wanna have to mess with the PH a lot. i have been useing distilled water to avoid it. how and at what amount should i add lime?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 11, 2008)

> how and at what amount should i add lime?


I use a tablespoon a gallon. There are different types, I have dolomitic(I think). You mix it with your soil.





> i just really dont wanna have to mess with the PH a lot.


I feel you. Sometimes things can go really, really bad if you don't monitor the ph. Trust me, in the long run you'll need some sort of ph meter/ph up/ph down.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2008)

yes i hear that the organic version of the MG is ok, theres a girl on another site that swears by it. i just tell greenhorns to stay away from all MG products as they might get the wrong stuff. this helps them in the end as they might think theres no slow release nutes in the soil but as they water they see more n more pellets and wonder what they are.

good luck with that soil if u get it and let us know how it preforms.


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 11, 2008)

ahhhhhh. i cant choose. i dont know if i should go with the MG organic and pray the Lime fixes the PH changeing or if i should drive the hour to the nearest place with a lowes or home depot


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 11, 2008)

bro, imma be honest. you only get out what you put in. go the extra mile and do it right....go ahead and get more soil than u need so u can make a bucket compost tea there really easy, get lime green results and are hard to harm plants unless your using str8 bird,bat **** or other HOT ferts. mushroom compost i SWEAR by and will give u RESULTS! if you go with the MG just get a good bottle nute thats balanced. if u do end up going to lowes or home depot....get some fish emoulsion and bone meal, cal mag (pref. if they have it)  and perlite and vermeculite. get the big bag of perlite or verm. smaller ones can get expensive! its better to have more than not enuff. 

get powdered or pulverised dolomite lime too not the pellets 

if you need a soil recipe id be glad to help with what you got to work with...


goodluck with whatever u decide to do.


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 12, 2008)

im sure


----------



## forget (Feb 12, 2008)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> Peat moss might give you ph problems. If you want to use soil you can mix two parts super soil with one part perlite. Super soil was the stuff to use 20 years ago. It is high in nitrogen. I grew with it for many years with no problem. When I grow in soil I usually start out my seeds in a seed starting soil in little cups and then transplant after about a week. Miracle grow makes a seed starting mixe that works well for me. I just bought the super soil and perlite at orchard supply. I have also gotten it at home depot. If you have a hydro store nearby get some fox farm ocean forest for the best results I have seen in soil. Get a cheap little moisture sensor when you get your soil, I think they are about 6 bucks or so at home depot and will help a lot. After 28 years of growing I still use one to take the guess work out of watering. I hope this helps.


 

care to to reccomend any moisture sensors?

I just bought one of these, looking forward in using it!
http://www.moisturegreen.com/index-sensor.htm


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 12, 2008)

ok i think im gettin there couple more questions. If i add that magic worm bedding will i still be able to add nutes(probibly fox farm) once i start to flower? also is there going to be a problem if i add lime along with the bedding and all that? also which fox farm nute do you recommend, I was thinkin just big bloom because its all organic but im not sure. sorry bout all the questions but yall have already help me out so much. thanks


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 12, 2008)

also i plan on useing that with the organic MG soil


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 13, 2008)

????


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 13, 2008)

anyone


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 13, 2008)

> If i add that magic worm bedding will i still be able to add nutes(probibly fox farm) once i start to flower?


I'm assuming these are worm castings so yes you can use nutes with worm castings.i





> s there going to be a problem if i add lime along with the bedding


No, there shouldn't if you're using MG Organic soil.





> also which fox farm nute do you recommend, I was thinkin just big bloom because its all organic but im not sure.


Big bloom is just an additive, get Tiger Bloom or TG and BB and use them together.


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 13, 2008)

i think i located a nursery near by and should be able to get some soil with out time release nutes. should i still add the lime?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 13, 2008)

> should i still add the lime?


The soil should have the ingredients listed. If it has lime, no. If it doesn't, yes.


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 29, 2008)

tillions of atoms you said you could give me a good sol recipe. i have dolomite lime, perilite, worm casting, and potting soil. what would be a good mix of those for a 1 gal container


----------



## masterblaster26 (Feb 29, 2008)

?????


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2008)

Can I take a stab at it??. 60% soil, 20% perlite and 20% castings, add 1 tbsp of lime per gallon of medium.


----------



## masterblaster26 (Mar 1, 2008)

nice work hick. it took so long for an answer i just guessed and mix at about those level's and now feel a lot better about it


----------

